
Why Marathon Runners Make Good Entrepreneurs - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/why-marathon-runners-make-good-entrepreneurs
======
zwieback
Any data to back up this claim?

~~~
dalke
No. This account only serves to promote its eponymous website/blog.

